# Good crash pads?



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

revhi said:


> Im looking for some crash pads. Mainly butt and hip protection. I dont see many available. I saw the RED stuff, but I dont like how they are just shorts with pads inserted. They seem like they would shift around a lot. Any recommendations?


I really like my evs and sixsixone crash shorts...

Mike


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

*skeletool *are brilliant for my arse!


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I have Demon crash pants no complaints here!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

revhi said:


> Im looking for some crash pads. Mainly butt and hip protection. I dont see many available. I saw the RED stuff, but I dont like how they are just shorts with pads inserted. They seem like they would shift around a lot. Any recommendations?


Same here. Anyone have the RED kindney belt? Looking for some hip protection. Not sure if they shift around or if they cover the corners or your hip.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

My butt cheeks work well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

The Demon and Skeletool look great. I tried my butt cheaks, but Im not as well padded there, Im thin boned.


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

revhi said:


> Im looking for some crash pads. Mainly butt and hip protection. I dont see many available. I saw the RED stuff, but I dont like how they are just shorts with pads inserted. They seem like they would shift around a lot. Any recommendations?


I wear the Red shorts and as long as you size them right they don't shift at all. I'm not sure if others do this, but the thing I really liked about the reds was the ability to take some of the pads out so you can get the exact protection you want. I had the hip pads in for my first year out as I was a falling machine, but after I gained some ability I didn't need to have them in.

The snowboarding shops around my place didn't have a lot of selection so hopefully you'll have more options...personally I'd just try everything on and see what you like best.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

the skeletool are primarily for motoX riders and so have the performance capability.

they fit snug, with no pad movement and infact i forget i am wearing them until i sit down and get to enjoy a padded chairlift every lift!

they were cheap, the guys who make them out in So Cal are nice guys and most importantly, they are comfortable; ie you don't get a sweaty butt crack! which isn't something to be sniffed at!


----------

